# Where To Get A Seiko Flieger 5 (snk809) In Uk?



## adrianwong (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm a newbie on here! I'm looking to buy a Seiko Military Flieger 5 with a black face and strap (SNK809); any idea where I could get one in the UK? I've seen on Ebay seller with stock in the UK do it for 60 plus postage, but I'm sure they could be gotten for cheaper somewhere. I don't really want to buy it off anyone who is going to send goods from abroad because of customs charges etc...

Like this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEIKO-5-MILITARY-AUT...1QQcmdZViewItem

Any help appreciated!

-Adrian


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Get one from ebay 'Premierworld', even if you do get hit for customs it'll still be cheaper than buying in the UK 

'Pokemonyu' is also solid but, because of his shipper, you're more likely to get stung.

Cheers


----------



## Shikar (Feb 10, 2008)

Hmm, I've got one of those, still with box (somewhere!) Wonder if I need to part with it!


----------

